# ManPower - Some great people



## Spear (Sep 17, 2012)

Just wanted to show off something these guys sent me. Purely out of kindness. 

These guys have the best product, and best service i've seen. 

Thanks again MP.


----------



## Spongy (Sep 17, 2012)

Great people!  I've had great luck with their products, and any issues seem to be resolved VERY quickly!


----------



## theminister (Sep 17, 2012)

Been there got the tshirt too! Don't wear it at the gym though..... Grin


----------



## pirovoliko (Sep 17, 2012)

Think alot of us will be wearing that tshirt soon.  Great products and site.  Fast service and good guys.


----------



## j2048b (Sep 17, 2012)

ah man just got my package and did not get a tshirt  oh well maybe next time!


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 17, 2012)

i had some of their dex that turned out bunk..... was wondering if it was really doing anything...lol


just bought from stane instead.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 17, 2012)

fuck the shirt I like how u pose sexy!


----------



## Yaya (Sep 18, 2012)

have never used them personally but hear nothing but positive reviews.


----------



## 63Vette (Sep 18, 2012)

I have used them dozens of times and give them nothing but my highest recommendation. Fast T/A, Excellent Products, never has a single order that was incorrect or not well packed.


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 18, 2012)

Dude I love their products.  Also in my state so I get my shit the next day. Lol


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 18, 2012)

Never tried them yet, but i always hear good reviews from them... They need to get some liquid clen.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Sep 26, 2012)

Just got my newest order, no doubt the viagra and clomid are GTG


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 26, 2012)

I can tell you that EVERYTHING I have ordered from MP has been good stuff.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 27, 2012)

Running their 'stane and now their caber 

Shipping was fast and pricing is good. 

What's not to like?


----------



## Santaklaus (Sep 29, 2012)

I got their Cialis in my closet right now and my cock is touching the computer screen


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 6, 2012)

Bloody hell...may need to switch to a stronger AI, as my E2 levels are over 140 (am only running Test E at 200 Mg per week). I'd been taking 'stane at 25 Mg eod but it seems thats not enough. May have to consider Letro.


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 10, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> Bloody hell...may need to switch to a stronger AI, as my E2 levels are over 140 (am only running Test E at 200 Mg per week). I'd been taking 'stane at 25 Mg eod but it seems thats not enough. May have to consider Letro.



Could it be a bad batch?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 17, 2018)

manpower LOL


----------



## KINGIV (Jun 17, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> manpower LOL



 That was random, what the hell made you want to bring this shit back from the dead LOL?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 17, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> That was random, what the hell made you want to bring this shit back from the dead LOL?


dont ever question my actions


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 17, 2018)

spear pm bro


----------



## Spongy (Jun 17, 2018)

I'm not gonna lie, I miss MP


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 17, 2018)

Spongy said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I miss MP


I just thought the name manpower + spear =LOL


----------



## Spongy (Jun 17, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> I just thought the name manpower + spear =LOL



oh god lol


----------



## KINGIV (Jun 18, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> spear pm bro



I knew it and I'm not going to question anything LOL


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Jun 18, 2018)

MP had a pretty solid run there for a while. The end was pretty F’d up.  I miss them too though.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 18, 2018)

good or not why would any one wear a t shirt advertising a peptide source? Lol no thanks.


----------



## Rockfish (Sep 11, 2018)

Out of busines. This was a good spot.


----------

